# j'ai avalé de l'essence



## decoris (28 Mars 2004)

et c'est franchement dégueulasse!!!!

maintenant je fais des rots qui pue la station service...


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2004)

Imagine si t'avais bu du diesel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tu serais pas là pour flooder...


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2004)

Bois donc un grand verre d'eau de javel.


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2004)

J'ai trouvé! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est un thread où il veut parler de ses envies suicidaires... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Explique nous mon petit, fais nous confiance.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fiiiiiiiiin ! Viens ici


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et c'est franchement dégueulasse!!!!
> 
> maintenant je fais des rots qui pue la station service...



tu veux un briquet ?


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2004)




----------



## gribouille (28 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finn il rote le salamis tartiné au kiri.... si il lui roule un palot ça vas faire un drôle de mélange avec l'essence


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2004)

...un mélange explosif... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tiens, Decus, heu Decoris n'est pas là ? Ah, mais bien sur, il doit être au centre anti-toxiques


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2004)

Mais c'était volontaire ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'en ai avalé une fois aussi, en siffonnant un réservoir et c'est vrai que c'est un vrai choc, on s'en remet pas comme ça


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri dont on sait maintenant comme il fait pour faire le plein de sa R21 a dit:
			
		

> ...en siffonnant un réservoir...




tsss... tsss...


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2004)

C'était le mien de réservoir !


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'était le mien de réservoir !



Oui, oui, évidemment...


----------



## decoris (28 Mars 2004)

ben moi aussi c'était en siffonant un réservoir... j'avais pas le choix, mais comme le tube était opaque, j'ai pas vu le jet arriver... quelle horreur mon dieu!!! 

enfin, au moins je pourrai dire que j'y ai gouté...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en tous cas, l'essence, BEURK!!!!!!


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2004)

Le mazout ne doit pas franchement être mieux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais qu'est-ce qui vous prend à vous tous de siphoner vos bagnoles ?


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2004)

Bah moi c'était pour dépanner un pote, en plein milieu de la cambrousse, un lendemain de jour de l'an avec encore la gueule de bois, j'ai posé un renard je te raconte même pas, direct...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (29 Mars 2004)

Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire... vous êtes complètement siphonnés !


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Mars 2004)

hem, hem...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> en tous cas, l'essence, BEURK!!!!!!



Parles en a doubleU


----------



## decoris (29 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce qui vous prend à vous tous de siphoner vos bagnoles ?



yavait plus d'essence dans la tondeuse, et j'avais fait le plein de ma toytoy...


----------



## iMax (29 Mars 2004)

LOL, je me doutais de qqchose du genre...


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> yavait plus d'essence dans la tondeuse, et j'avais fait le plein de ma toytoy...



l'excuse a 2 balles


----------



## kamkil (29 Mars 2004)

MDRRRRRRRRRR! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Recrache tout ça dans la voiture de mackie, elle en a bien besoin!!


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> MDRRRRRRRRRR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tes pas fou ? c'est un diesel !


----------



## iMax (29 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tes pas fou ? c'est un diesel !



Ouh là... Decus va devenir ton copain...


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2004)

nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeur


----------



## Grug (30 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeur


effectivement


----------



## gribouille (30 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeur



met tout sur la table on vas trier


----------



## iMax (30 Mars 2004)

Prems ! Je prend le 300D


----------



## gribouille (30 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Prems ! Je prend le 300D



c'est pas pour les enfants, vas te coucher


----------



## iMax (30 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas pour les enfants, vas te coucher


----------



## macinside (30 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Prems ! Je prend le 300D




et mon pied gauche dans ton © ?


----------



## macinside (30 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> met tout sur la table on vas trier



ça tiendra jamais sur une table


----------



## macinside (30 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Prems ! Je prend le 300D



tu va tomber avec si je met  l'objectif


----------



## iMax (30 Mars 2004)

Non, je crois pas, si la taupe naine en est capable, je devrait y arriver avec mes 75kg...


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu va tomber avec si je met  l'objectif



Attend de l'avoir en face de toi avant de dire ça.


----------



## iMax (30 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Attend de l'avoir en face de toi avant de dire ça.


----------



## gribouille (31 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Non, je crois pas, si la taupe naine en est capable, je devrait y arriver avec mes 75kg...



pot de saindoux vas


----------



## gribouille (31 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Attend de l'avoir en face de toi avant de dire ça.



qu'il se dépêches mackie et moi on vas se faire des frites... mais on manque de végétaline


----------

